
There Is No Plan to Return to Normalcy in 2020 - ran5kpd
https://www.vox.com/2020/4/10/21215494/coronavirus-plans-social-distancing-economy-recession-depression-unemployment
======
dang
Url changed from [https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/04/10/klein-
normalcy-...](https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/04/10/klein-normalcy-
plans), which points to this.

Edit: and then merged into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22832907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22832907),
which was already going.

------
lisper
Blogspam. This is the original:

[https://www.vox.com/2020/4/10/21215494/coronavirus-plans-
soc...](https://www.vox.com/2020/4/10/21215494/coronavirus-plans-social-
distancing-economy-recession-depression-unemployment)

~~~
dang
Changed now. Thanks!

------
mieses
Both Vox and Gruber are political hits. The word "antibody" is not mentioned
in either. Trump is correct that mass testing for cv19 infection without
symptoms is useless. Mass testing for IgM and IgG antibodies is useful.

